# Bpc, tb500 and Achilles rupture



## monster-ish (Nov 6, 2018)

Recently ruptured my Achilles’ tendon. In the past I’ve used bpc-157 for small tears in my chest and tricep. 
I’ve never used tb-500. I’ve read it’s good for wound healing and using them together can yield some amazing results. 

Can anyone give me some insight and running the two peptides together and if anyone has had an injury like mine?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

Spend your money on Growth Hormone imo. A friend here did it for an adductor tear and it seems to have made a world of difference.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 6, 2018)

Gh is a little out of my price range. But I am taking mk 677 so I’m hoping that’ll help


----------

